
3 Far-Flung Cities Offer Clues to Unsnarling Manhattan’s Streets - dpflan
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/26/nyregion/congestion-pricing-new-york.html
======
dpflan
This seemed pretty apropos today because of yesterday's post of a Denver
Post's article:

 _Studies are increasingly clear: Uber, Lyft congest cities_

>
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16462374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16462374)

> [https://www.denverpost.com/2018/02/25/uber-lyft-congest-
> citi...](https://www.denverpost.com/2018/02/25/uber-lyft-congest-cities/)

